# 2011 6.7 diesel



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

THOUGHT I was going Ford for my next truck ...... I test drove a v10 and it was alright then i test drove a 6.7... this thing has a lot of nut but I can't get over the 3 second turbo lag!!!! sales guy says "thats normal" bs thats just what I want is to be pulling out into traffic and all of a sudden i have to hit the gas..... and have to wait 3 seconds for the engine to kick in.......I tried a 350,450,550 all with different gearing (which didnt help compensate for the lag) You guys finding the same thing?....


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I have never heard of this or seen this when I test drove one!!!


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I test drove two last weekend and didn't notice any lag. I have heard about some transmission programming issues causing a hesitation.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

No diesel has the throttle response of a gasser but none of the diesels have that bad of a response either. I drove a friends 6.7 and the only thing i did not like was how quickly it shifted through the gears and into overdrive. Lack of power it did not have.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mick76;1314914 said:


> THOUGHT I was going Ford for my next truck ...... I test drove a v10 and it was alright then i test drove a 6.7... this thing has a lot of nut but I can't get over the 3 second turbo lag!!!! sales guy says "thats normal" bs thats just what I want is to be pulling out into traffic and all of a sudden i have to hit the gas..... and have to wait 3 seconds for the engine to kick in.......I tried a 350,450,550 all with different gearing (which didnt help compensate for the lag) You guys finding the same thing?....


Get out of town! Was the truck cold or a pre-flashed 400/800 truck? I've driven a few, even a very cold one last March and I couldn't get over how quickly it spooled up. The truck drove the closest to a gas truck out of the 3 (Dmax/Cummins/Pstroke) I drove.

But seriously, don't buy one, I'm already jealous enough over your damn Cobra...ussmileyflag


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

plowguy43;1315621 said:


> Get out of town! Was the truck cold or a pre-flashed 400/800 truck? I've driven a few, even a very cold one last March and I couldn't get over how quickly it spooled up. The truck drove the closest to a gas truck out of the 3 (Dmax/Cummins/Pstroke) I drove.
> 
> But seriously, don't buy one, I'm already jealous enough over your damn Cobra...ussmileyflag


Cold, Thats what the sales guy thought. I told him they were all up to temp. He didn't believe me. I said heres the key go look for yourself..... he apologized after seeing they were up to temp! Don't get me wrong, after it spooled up them damn things would turn all four rear tires like they were bald but taking off it sucked. Sucked enough that I wouldn't consider buying one. Probably end up with a v10 .....

And don't get too jealous of the cobra.... I havn't driven it for the past 5 weeks.....:crying:


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mick76;1315652 said:


> Cold, Thats what the sales guy thought. I told him they were all up to temp. He didn't believe me. I said heres the key go look for yourself..... he apologized after seeing they were up to temp! Don't get me wrong, after it spooled up them damn things would turn all four rear tires like they were bald but taking off it sucked. Sucked enough that I wouldn't consider buying one. Probably end up with a v10 .....
> 
> And don't get too jealous of the cobra.... I havn't driven it for the past 5 weeks.....:crying:


Thats a sin, but whats more of a sin is that my boat has sat on the trailer all summer. The most water its seen is a few rain storms.

I'd say test another one at a different dealer, see if it was a fluke? I'm a big fan of the new 6.7, I wanted to buy one after I drove it and the dealer dropped the price $10k without even negotiating.


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

I have on 09 F250 and it does that. Not three seconds but there is a little hesitation. I dont even notice anymore.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Mine does it on occasion. Seems to be a programming issue. Does not change seems to be the turbo spooling. It is very dangerous and asked my dealer about it, but because they have never had one come back for work they are not sure. seems to do it a lot less with a few thousand on it than when it was 0 miles


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a 2011 F350 6.7 crew, its a rocket! I have no complaints at all about engine. Small fuel tank yes, the rest is awesome. No lag I am aware of. I never get tired of driving it, had it a few months now. Tows my boat and trailer about 9,000 lbs like its not even there. Love the truck!!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Only complaint I have is the exhaust brake or engine brake whatever Ford has is not the strongest at times coming down a incline loaded 11'000lbs in tow to a complete stop. Flat grades its allot better RPMS Rev up but then drop off at the last little bit.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I think its just the transmission in the tow/haul mode?? Not usre if it has an exhaust brake on it? I have not tried it yet as its mostly flat where I am.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

ken643;1316547 said:


> I think its just the transmission in the tow/haul mode?? Not usre if it has an exhaust brake on it? I have not tried it yet as its mostly flat where I am.


It's not a real true exhaust brake like the over the road tucks have from what I've read. Chevy or Dodge doesn't have it either. All 3 use a similar type of engine brake and some do it better then others.

Fords take on it...

Super Duty® continues to innovate with its enhanced Tow/Haul Mode. For 2011, the new Power Stroke® 6.7L diesel and six-speed TorqShift® transmission utilizes seemless engine exhaust braking to improve driving confidence and minimize brake wear. While driving downhill in Tow/Haul Mode and tapping the brake, the combustion process is restricted to help maintain the desired vehicle speed. This big-rig-inspired feature increases towing confidence without wearing down the transmission or heating up the brakes. So when you need extra control coming down that 8% grade towing 20,000 lbs., this new feature on the Power Stroke Diesel gives you that extra driving confidence and safety.

Tow/Haul Mode
• Tow/Haul mode with Integrated Exhaust Brake
(6.7L diesel only) gives drivers even greater
control when traveling downhill
• Helps eliminate unwanted gear search
on steep grades and allows engine braking
to maintain vehicle speed and control
on down grades
•
Helps reduce the use of service brakes,
lengthening service intervals and
minimizing maintenance costs

Integrated Exhaust Brake
• This big-rig inspired feature is part of the
Tow/Haul mode functionality
• The Power Stroke® engine calibration
automatically adjusts the exhaust
back pressure, so this feature is a
seamless operation to the customer
• Improves trailer control by increasing engine
exhaust back pressure to help slow the vehicle
without generating additional heat in the
brakes or transmission components


----------



## 05ram (Jan 12, 2010)

Just picked up my 2011 f350 crew cab short bed with the 6.7 and love it. No delay when stepping on the little pedal! Just keeps pulling!! Way better then my dodge with the Hemi that I traded.


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

Mick76;1315652 said:


> Cold, Thats what the sales guy thought. I told him they were all up to temp. He didn't believe me. I said heres the key go look for yourself..... he apologized after seeing they were up to temp! Don't get me wrong, after it spooled up them damn things would turn all four rear tires like they were bald but taking off it sucked. Sucked enough that I wouldn't consider buying one. Probably end up with a v10 .....
> 
> And don't get too jealous of the cobra.... I havn't driven it for the past 5 weeks.....:crying:


not to hijack but i sond my 03 termi almost 2yrs ago and GOD i miss it! :crying:


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

getsum;1317283 said:


> not to hijack but i sond my 03 termi almost 2yrs ago and GOD i miss it! :crying:


They are fun thats for sure! 603 hp dyno'd to the rear wheel here, what did you have? Next year I hope to have more time to enjoy it!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Test drove a 350 p/u, 350 dump and a 450 dump all diesels in July and never noticed any lag at all.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

One thing to keep in mind on the new Ford is it has a "learning" transmission. There is a newer flash for them as some of them were having problems with take off shifting and trying to decide what gear is needed from time to time. As far as lag, I don't have any that I can feel and I've had mine for over a year now. I did just put the Banks air intake and the dpf back exhaust on it. It's not much louder, but the mileage has increased some. I think it was worth the $700 for the parts for almost 3.5 mpg better. As far as power, this thing kicks my 05 Cummins' as$. As far as speed and quickness, it's slower, but I guess I needed the power more than speed anyway. Just my opinion.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

They say that every truck that comes off the line is better than the last. And there are a whole CRAPLOAD of programming files for the newer trucks. They keep improving things. Id test drive another one somewhere else that was as new as possible. Remember some of these trucks sit on lots for months.

And Ive got a Termi as well. I love it  Drove it today after it sat for a month


----------



## Got Diesel? (Oct 24, 2005)

I just bought a 2011 6.7, and my truck has a pretty bad lag if you jump on the go peddal hard. I've had it for 2 weeks now just turned 2300 miles on it so it has "learned" how to shift, it is quite annoying on occasion....really reminds me of my 6.0 powerstroke....


----------

